# Mounten in SysRCD



## nedodu (6. Aug. 2012)

Hi!

Weiß jemand wie man in SysRCD ein RAID 1 mountet?
Bekomme bei Eingaben wie z.B. 

ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/XXXX

Nur Fehlermeldung wie _NFTS signature is missing._


Ist ein Software RAID 1.


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Aug. 2012)

Ich musste jetzt erst ein paar mal lesen, aber ich glaub nun hab ich Dich verstanden. Dein Code mit ntfs-3g war mir ein bissl komisch.
Also Du hast eine Rescue CD gebooted und magst dein Raid nun so mounten damit Du auch dran arbeiten/reparieren kannst?
Ist das soweit richtig?
Dann wäre die Frage was bei Dir md0 md1 usw ist. Das müsstest Du am besten wissen. 
Wenn dein md0 zB /boot ist und md1 / ist.
Dann einfach 

```
mount /dev/md1 /mnt
mkdir /mnt/boot/
mount /dev/md0 /mnt/boot
```
so als kleines Beispiel.
Wobei deine mds 127 und 126 ja irgendwelche Probleme zu haben scheinen. Evtl beschreibst Du genauer wo das Problem ist und worauf Du hinaus willst. Ist dein SW Raid defekt oä?


Gruß Sven


----------



## nedodu (11. Aug. 2012)

Ahoi, danke für die Antwort!



> Also Du hast eine Rescue CD gebooted und magst dein Raid nun so mounten damit Du auch dran arbeiten/reparieren kannst?


exakt.



> Wobei deine mds 127 und 126 ja irgendwelche Probleme zu haben scheinen.  Evtl beschreibst Du genauer wo das Problem ist und worauf Du hinaus  willst. Ist dein SW Raid defekt oä?


 Defekt ist nichts, musste nur gelöschte Dateien wiederherstellen.


_/dev/md127_ war am Ende das richtige Filesystem. Kein Plan warum, es war eig. unlogisch wie ich fand aber jetzt geht`s.


----------



## F4RR3LL (11. Aug. 2012)

Das ist prima, am Ende zählt eh nur das Ergebniss


----------

